# EASTERS NEXT SUNDAY, WANT TO RESMOKE HAM



## kenmus (Mar 25, 2013)

how can i smoke a spiral ham? ihave see it some place but cann't find it when i need it.

i have a masterbuilt  elect. 30.  any help will appreciated.    thanks   ken


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes you can, and the results will be amazing. Go to www.smoking-meat.com and enter resmoked ham in the search bar. Post back if you have a hard time finding it, and I will find the hard link.

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgot to mention, its a quick easy smoke too!

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## dward51 (Mar 25, 2013)

A spiral ham is already fully cooked and you are just reheating it in a smoker (this is also sometimes called a double smoked ham).  Basically you would put the ham in and cook it at 225* until the meat hits 120*. No real prep required other than taking it out of the package.

I like to spritz my spiral sliced hams with either a mixture of apple juice and a sugar (some brown sugar or honey) and occasionally I also add Jack Daniels or Makers Mark.  I also use pineapple juice instead of the apple juice, but make sure to strain the bits out of the pineapple juice or they will clog your spray bottle top. I usually spray the ham at the start and once every hour until done.

Most spiral sliced hams also come with a glaze packet.  If yours does, just follow the directions on the packet to prep the glaze and I usually start adding glaze when the meat hits around 110*, and add every 20 minutes or so (it usually takes less than 1 hour to get from 110* to 120* and done).

Here is a photo of a 11.5 pound spiral sliced ham I "smoked" the day after Thanksgiving.  I'll also be doing one this weekend for Easter (relatives requested it so I must have done something right last time).  Took about 4 1/2 hours from start of smoke to done and ready to cut.

Note:  If you are going to travel with the ham, just double wrap it in foil and then put it in a coleman or similar cooler.  If the ham does not mostly fill the cooler (I have a mid sized one that is perfect), just take a few towels to fill the void and help keep the heat from the ham in the ham.  Even if you are not traveling, the ham needs to rest for a few minutes before cutting the slices off.  Does not need to rest long as the ham is mostly sliced already, but 5 to 10 minutes covered with foil helps IMO.  Also save the bone for soups.













100_2872a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Nov 23, 2012


----------



## kenmus (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks... i can;t wait to try it .. only thing is i have to start at 4:00 a m .. but it will be worth it .  i only have to travel 20 miles to mother-inlaws.   thanks for advice          ken


----------



## kenmus (Mar 25, 2013)

i just noticed your ham in a pan.  did you smoke it on the grate or in the pan    ken


----------



## dward51 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sure you could just sit it on the grate of your smoker.

Most of the time I put it in a disposable 1/2 pan from Sam's Club though.  I don't think I've done it plain on the grate directly though.    I have also smoked them on a flat foiled cooling rack (round). To me it's so much easier to use my silicone mits and pick up a foil pan or the foiled rack and bring the whole thing inside instead of trying to use BBQ tools to move it off the grate. I do use a turkey baster to pull out some of the juice when I use the 1/2 pan if it starts to get too deep.  The part of the ham in the liquid is not picking up the smoke flavor.  I usually pull it all out towards the end when putting the glaze mix on.

Here is a Christmas ham from 2011 on the flat foiled cake cooling rack. I think I ran any empty water pan in the WSM that was foiled to catch the run off juice on that smoke.













106_2776.JPG



__ dward51
__ Mar 26, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 26, 2013)

When I was really new to smoking , I took a spiral cut smoked ham , threw it in my brinkmann gourmet and smoked it to an internal temp of 170

When I took it out it looked like some kind of mutant giant pine cone. Sweetie was not happy with me that year.


----------



## kenmus (Mar 28, 2013)

mayby it got to hot  mayby 120 i t would be better. that said i just found out the ham i have is a 20 pound fully cooked whole not spiral.

now i'm not sure of temps and time. what to do....what to do? need help     thanks    ken


----------



## dward51 (Mar 29, 2013)

As long as the ham is "fully cooked - ready to eat", it's already done and just like with a spiral cut ham you will only be reheating it using the smoker. Just make sure it does _not_ say "ready to cook" as your target temp will be different.

Assuming it is a "fully cooked - ready to eat" ham, temps are still a target of 130*.  20 pounds sounds like a whole ham.  Is that going to fit in the MES 30?  You are going to still be cooking by target temp of 130* more than time.  Time will just be an estimate, but I would plan on at least 6 hours at 225* for that size hunk of meat (and don't forget to allow time for it to rest before cutting). Remember, if it's done early just foil it and put in a cooler until ready to serve.  This is also the way to transport it.

Since it's not spiral sliced, I would also score the outside fat in a 3/4" cross hatch pattern.  When it gets to 110* apply first dose of glaze, and reapply at 120*.  Target of 130* is perfect.  If it did not come with a glaze packet and you can't find a recipe let us know as I'm sure some of us have one tucked away in a drawer somewhere we could find and share.

If it is a "ready to cook" or "partially cooked" ham it will need to be smoked to a temp of 165* as it is still raw meat.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 29, 2013)

dward51 said:


> As long as the ham is "fully cooked - ready to eat", it's already done and just like with a spiral cut ham you will only be reheating it using the smoker. Just make sure it does _not_ say "ready to cook" as your target temp will be different.
> 
> Assuming it is a "fully cooked - ready to eat" ham, temps are still a target of 130*.  20 pounds sounds like a whole ham.  Is that going to fit in the MES 30?  You are going to still be cooking by target temp of 130* more than time.  Time will just be an estimate, but I would plan on at least 6 hours at 225* for that size hunk of meat (and don't forget to allow time for it to rest before cutting). Remember, if it's done early just foil it and put in a cooler until ready to serve.  This is also the way to transport it.
> 
> ...


I have a "fully cooked -ready to eat" spiral 20#  "bone in" whole ham. I would normally put this in a roaster oven with a little water on the bottom. I want to smoke it this time and have never smoked anything precooked before. I would like to serve it at 1:00.

Would the spiral cut reduce the cook time?

Would really low temps all night dry the ham out? 130-140?

I looked up the cooking directions on the Ridgeland Ham site. (Sam's Club Brand) Now I'm really freaking out.
[h2]_Serve at Room Temperature_[/h2]
_The HoneyBaked Ham and Turkey Breast are fully cooked and ready to enjoy. For the very best flavor, take the Ham or Turkey Breast out of the refrigerator and allow it to stand at room temperature a half-hour before serving. Refrigerate unused portions immediately._

_Heating may cause the Ham or Turkey Breast to dry out and lose flavor._

Kenmus, I apologize if this is high jacking your thread but these questions seemed to be somewhat on the topic...........Thanks!


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 29, 2013)

i have done a few spiral hams this way and everybody loved them

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131134/sweet-spiral-ham#post_898844


----------



## kenmus (Mar 29, 2013)

not to worry woodcutter.  i caught my self doing the same thing. we all learn . the more ? the better thanks    ken


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2013)

I might be too late, but Double smoking Hams is really easy, and the taste is Awesome!!!

Link to Step by Step:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105633/ham-twins-double-smoked

Bear


----------



## kenmus (Mar 29, 2013)

you made a good statment about fitting in my 30. made me worry so went and tried it. it fits! sort of corner to corner,but with plenty of room.

thanks for mentioning it. it would be bad if i got up at 3:am and it wouldn't fit.  thanks all.   i think i can pull it off now. let you know after. this weekend.   ken


----------



## nozzleman (Mar 29, 2013)

Ive done this one and it is great!

*Maple Bourbon Ham*

Mable Bourbon Ham. The recipe is from "_Smoke and Spice"_ by Cheryl and Bill Jamison.  You start with your basic grocery store precooked ham. The rest is magic.

*Be sure to do a 1” Cross Hatch Score*

Maple Bourbon Paste
2 *tbs* Pure Maple Syrup
2 *Tbs* freshly grated Black Pepper
2 *Tbs* Dijon Mustard or Honey Dijon (I use Dijon)
1 *Tbs* Bourbon
1 *Tbs* Veg Oil
1 *Tbs* Parprika
1 *Tbs* Onion Powder
2 Tsp Coarse Salt - Kosher or Sea Salt

*Per my presentation, do the rub the night before and apply.*

Maple Bourbon Mop
1/4 cup Pure Maple Syrup
1/4 cup Bourbon
1/4 cup cider vinegar
3 *Tbs* Veg Oil
2 Tsp Dijon Mustard

I start mopping after about an hour in the smoker.

Maple Bourbon Glaze
3/4 cup Pure Maple Syrup
1/4 cup Bourbon
3 *Tbs* Dijon
2 *Tbs* Unsalted Butter

You brush this on the ham a couple of times in the last hour the ham is on the smoker. Personally, I don't bother. I think it is great with just the rub and mop on it.

  













PC230015.JPG



__ nozzleman
__ Mar 29, 2013


----------



## den60 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am going to try your recipe tomorrow. I have a question, do you just baste with your glaze to keep the ham from drying or do you use an apple juice based spritz as well?


----------



## dward51 (Mar 30, 2013)

Normally with a pre-cooked ham, you spritz it when you start and every hour (I like apple juice and either Jack Daniels or Makers Mark mixed about 2:1 - 2 parts apple juice, 1 part whiskey).  If you don't like to use whiskey or don't have any, just use apply juice.  Another trick is to heat the apple juice and add either a little dark syrup or brown sugar for the spritz (heat is to help the two dissolve/mix especially if you use brown sugar). Don't use a lot though and you can still use whiskey if you want (don't worry the alcohol will be long gone before the ham is served). Then in the last hour (or about when it hits 110* internal temp), is when you start applying your glaze.  I usually apply some at 110* and 1/2 hour later apply the rest.  Does not have to be exact and it's a forgiving smoke as all you are doing is using the smoker to re-heat the meat.

Not sure about the Sam's instructions as I've done dozens of hams my way and never had a problem.  In retrospect, any "pre-cooked ready to serve ham" could be served cold or at room temp, but we take it up a notch with the double smoked method and get hot ham.

As to drying out, I would pull it between 120 and 130* internal top as any further any you start risk the outside edges of the spiral slices starting to be dry.  I don't know if going for a longer period of time at a lower temp is a good idea.  I have no knowledge it would dry the ham out, but it seems reasonable to think it very well might.  I would stick with the 225-250* proven to work method and I usually pull mine at around 120* or just a little above.

As to the Smoke & Spice recipe, I have not tried that glaze, but there is a lot of other things in that book I have tried and all have been good.

Oh one more thing....  You can sit the ham flat (cut end down) or lay it on it's side.  If you lay it on the side, you can fan the spiral slices open a little so the spritz and glaze and get down in there better. Also allows for more smoke penetration as again you have more surface area exposed to the smoke (and heat). Both ways work and it might cook a little faster on the side with the spiral slices fanned out as you have more exposed surface area.  If you go that route, stick your temp probe in the solid are just above where the spiral cuts end and I would not take it over 120* for sure if fanned out.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My 10 pounder hits the WSM grate at 7:00AM Easter morning.  Lunch is a 1PM.

Our contribution to the family gathering menu is double smoked ham (duh!), pulled pork from a smoke earlier this week (will reheat with finishing sauce), pimento cheese sandwiches (if I don't bring these the family with disown me), fresh "school lunch room rolls" (wife works in high school cafeteria and is one of the original keepers of the "super secret school lunch room roll" recipe), cinnamon rolls shaped like Easter bunny heads, and corn bread.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 31, 2013)

dward51 said:


> Normally with a pre-cooked ham, you spritz it when you start and every hour (I like apple juice and either Jack Daniels or Makers Mark mixed about 2:1 - 2 parts apple juice, 1 part whiskey).  If you don't like to use whiskey or don't have any, just use apply juice.  Another trick is to heat the apple juice and add either a little dark syrup or brown sugar for the spritz (heat is to help the two dissolve/mix especially if you use brown sugar). Don't use a lot though and you can still use whiskey if you want (don't worry the alcohol will be long gone before the ham is served). Then in the last hour (or about when it hits 110* internal temp), is when you start applying your glaze.  I usually apply some at 110* and 1/2 hour later apply the rest.  Does not have to be exact and it's a forgiving smoke as all you are doing is using the smoker to re-heat the meat.
> 
> Not sure about the Sam's instructions as I've done dozens of hams my way and never had a problem.  In retrospect, any "pre-cooked ready to serve ham" could be served cold or at room temp, but we take it up a notch with the double smoked method and get hot ham.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave! The actual instructions on the Sam's ham's was to heat at 250 for 2.5 hours for a whole ham. You have to open the ham to get to the cooking directions. Kind of like putting a "DEAD END ROAD" sign at the end of the road.


----------



## den60 (Mar 31, 2013)

dward51 said:


> Normally with a pre-cooked ham, you spritz it when you start and every hour (I like apple juice and either Jack Daniels or Makers Mark mixed about 2:1 - 2 parts apple juice, 1 part whiskey).  If you don't like to use whiskey or don't have any, just use apply juice.  Another trick is to heat the apple juice and add either a little dark syrup or brown sugar for the spritz (heat is to help the two dissolve/mix especially if you use brown sugar). Don't use a lot though and you can still use whiskey if you want (don't worry the alcohol will be long gone before the ham is served). Then in the last hour (or about when it hits 110* internal temp), is when you start applying your glaze.  I usually apply some at 110* and 1/2 hour later apply the rest.  Does not have to be exact and it's a forgiving smoke as all you are doing is using the smoker to re-heat the meat.
> 
> Not sure about the Sam's instructions as I've done dozens of hams my way and never had a problem.  In retrospect, any "pre-cooked ready to serve ham" could be served cold or at room temp, but we take it up a notch with the double smoked method and get hot ham.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I didn't get a spiral ham, got a 1/2 butt end precooked. I'll give it a cross hatch and I was going to use redneck69's glaze. I plan on pulling it off at about 120. I'll just use apple juice for the spritz since my gf doesn't have wiskey or bourbon. She does have a little Glenlivet here but I think I have a better use for that. :D


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm doing a 17# spiral cut ham now.  I put it on the WSM at 225* for an hour in a disposable foil pan with apple wood for flavor.  I then added a cup of water to the pan and sealed it in foil.  I am waiting for the internal temp to come to 130* and then will baste with Chris Lilly's apricot glaze.  I doctored it up with a bit of Maker's Mark and orange zest but otherwise made it as written.   Good luck on your ham!


----------



## dward51 (Mar 31, 2013)

Den60 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I didn't get a spiral ham, got a 1/2 butt end precooked. I'll give it a cross hatch and I was going to use redneck69's glaze. I plan on pulling it off at about 120. I'll just use apple juice for the spritz since my gf doesn't have wiskey or bourbon.* She does have a little Glenlivet here but I think I have a better use for that. :D*


A little for the meat and a little more for the smoker (the person doing the smoking).  Repeat as necessary.


----------



## kenmus (Mar 31, 2013)

well   everything came off great. started the 20 pounder at 4:00 am { got up at three} and it went till 10:00am pulled it at 130* i t cooking at 225 to230.

was perfect timing. did some WICKED beans also. every body raved over them both... thanks every body for your help. and yes i know , no pics, didn't happen...

but it did. my camera took a s__t. next time i promice....i did the maple and bourbon rub {minus the bourbbon, didn't have any} was real good  thanks again   ken


----------

